# Clam Bigfoot vs. Eskimo Fatfish Hub



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a gift card for Gander Mountain and these are the 2 hubs that I'm interested in. I plan on using this for 2-3 people. My few concerns are is how durable are they? Is thermal better than the 600 denier? I fished in a flip-over that was made of 600 denier and when it was windy out the wind would cut through it. Also do they take a long time to heat up with a little buddy heater?


----------



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a fatfish 949. I've used it for 2 seasons and it has seemed pretty durable. It's nice and roomy and very comfortable with 3 people. My buddy heater heats it fine on high. My only complaint is that the sides blow in easier than other popups I've used. As long as you have rope tied to the rings on the side in the wind with an anchor, this isn't a problem, just takes a little longer to set up.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a 600 denier and I can boil blood in my 3 man hub with a buddy heater. Wind don't cut through mine.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

just remember clam and i think Eskimo does not rubber coat the inside of their shanties like shappell does. just a tip if it ever rains or a mix of rain ice out your getting wet! had that happen on the pier this year it was a rainy day and we use the shappell s3000 and the interior kept us from getting soaked cause it was rubber coated. just remember they are 600d the s3000's are had no problem with the fabric but more being coated or rubberized with water getting in.. 


what i would suggest is getting some thing thermal at least that mite be more water proof the 600d was not a problem just a tip... another good tip is look at them at gander calm does not rubber coat theirs like shappell noticed this in person at gander but not sure if the Eskimo does or not rubber coat theirs...


and ya that small of a heater will not even warm it up i am thinking.


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a Fatfish 949 that I use for spearing and other than windy days I love it. On the windy days you *MUST* use the extra tie down anchors or else the sides are caving in. I use the small single burner buddy heater and have no issues with heating.


----------



## dirtyicehole (Sep 5, 2013)

I've owned a Eskimo pop up for 2 seasons now. Never an issue. I used a clam once last year with a friend of mine (brand new) and had 2 zippers broken on the first outing...very disappointing. He took it back in the box it came in and bought an Eskimo. True story.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

swaprat said:


> just remember clam and i think Eskimo does not rubber coat the inside of their shanties like shappell does. just a tip if it ever rains or a mix of rain ice out your getting wet! had that happen on the pier this year it was a rainy day and we use the shappell s3000 and the interior kept us from getting soaked cause it was rubber coated. just remember they are 600d the s3000's are had no problem with the fabric but more being coated or rubberized with water getting in..
> 
> 
> what i would suggest is getting some thing thermal at least that mite be more water proof the 600d was not a problem just a tip... another good tip is look at them at gander calm does not rubber coat theirs like shappell noticed this in person at gander but not sure if the Eskimo does or not rubber coat theirs...
> ...


I didn't choose shappell because Gander Mountain doesn't carry that brand. I was considering a thermal so that it will take less time to heat and retain the heat.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

dirtyicehole said:


> I've owned a Eskimo pop up for 2 seasons now. Never an issue. I used a clam once last year with a friend of mine (brand new) and had 2 zippers broken on the first outing...very disappointing. He took it back in the box it came in and bought an Eskimo. True story.


A lot of reviews that I've read about the clam hubs are the zippers tend to break easily.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

river rat78 said:


> I didn't choose shappell because Gander Mountain doesn't carry that brand. I was considering a thermal so that it will take less time to heat and retain the heat.


i was thinking the 949i fat fish is why i said thermals. was thinking the same about clam not being that good. this is why i was think go the 949i but don't own a clam or a Eskimo 949i to say whats better any ways best of luck...


----------

